
Climate Change Ponzi Scheme - pmjordan
http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/03/ponzi-scheme-climate-technology-breakthroughs-oreilly.html
======
jamesbritt
Isn't this a bit one sided? People born years from now will come into a world
filed with amazing technology.

It's disingenuous to suggest that the next generation should bitch about eco-
debt from past generation, yet not themselves be in techno-debt to those same
generations for what, as far as they are concerned, are boundless inventions
and services that simply exist from day one.

------
s_baar
This affects ME how?

